# kernel can't find any modules

## tooobi

i have to use some modules to work on gentoo

(e.g.: nvdriver, khttpd, etc).

i can safely insmod them, but if i try modprobe, it says, that it doesnt find these modules.

> ls -l /lib/modules/2.4.19-r1/kernel/video

  total 1024

  -rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1067973 Apr 25 01:25 NVdriver

any idea, why this fails?

and yes, im running a 2.4.19-r1  :Wink: 

alsa drivers can be modprobed.

----------

## Guest

Have you done a "depmod -a" ? Check the output after that from "depmod -n", is your module displayed?

Otherwise you should be able to force it by using existance by using /etc/modules.conf and /etc/modules.d/*. See man pages for modules.conf.

----------

## tooobi

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> Have you done a "depmod -a" ? Check the output after that from "depmod -n", is your module displayed?
> 
> Otherwise you should be able to force it by using existance by using /etc/modules.conf and /etc/modules.d/*. See man pages for modules.conf.

 

i did depmod -a, and depmod i-n doesn't see them.

will specify my pathes from now on, but i thought this would happen automatically?!

thx anyway.

~tooobi

----------

